# Cannot access /dev/agpgart in kernel config

## GrizzlyAdams

OK, let me preface this by saying I am a complete noob to both Gentoo and Linux. I am trying to Install 2004.0 AMD64 version and no matter what I do every time I install it and get to the kernel configuration section under Character Devices > /Dev/Agpgart has --- next to it and cannot be selected as a module or otherwise. There is one choice beneath that for AGP on Intel chipsets but my mobo is a Via K8T800-based MSI Neo K8T FSR.

This is driving me insane since obviously without the AGPGART support in the kernel I can't get my ATI Radeon 9600XT vid card working properly and I'm going blind from looking at this 60Hz refresh rate. I hope someone can help out this noobie.

My system basics:

Athlon 64 3000+ 

MSI K8T Neo FSR mobo

Via K8T800 chipset

Soundblaster Audigy 2 ZS

ATI retail 9600XT video card

Thanks so much!

Grizzly

----------

## GrizzlyAdams

Thanks anyway, guys but I eventually solved the problem by switching to Mandrake 10.0 RC1 for AMD64 and I couldn't be happier. No, I didn't compile my own bootstrap but otoh every bit of hardware in my PC was configured perfectly by the installer INCLUDING my Radeon 9600XT with the ATI FGLXR drivers and my Audigy 2 ZS. 

Aaaaah, 85Hz refresh at 1280x1024 again just like Windows and both KDE and Gnome preinstalled and working perfectly. My eyes feel better already. 

I hope someday I can figure out what the heck my problem with the kernel in Gentoo was but in its defense Fedora Core 1 was no better. With Fedora my 9600XT was not detected at all and so I could not install with X and even after getting X in with the VESA drivers and getting into kernel configuration it was the same story as Gentoo: no /dev/agpgart choice available.

BRAVO, Mandrake!

Cheers,

Grizzly

----------

## BLoTt0_AI

Hi, same problem here with the same motherboard. Using an MSI K8T Neo FSR, the appropriate agpgart device is missing from menuconfig. The only possible choice is something by Intel, which I'm pretty sure isn't on this Via based board. Direct rendering is reported as working according to glxinfo, but it's only using the mesa software gl. I should probably also mention that I'm running gentoo 2005.0 through an amd64 and the issue is the same in multiple kernels.

----------

## GrizzlyAdams

Hi, I wrote the K8T message about a year ago and then gave up and went back to Windows. About a week ago I tried AMD64 2005.0 again (same mobo/CPU) but removed it because of problems I was having with my ALSA drivers. I installed i686 (x86) 2005.0 and am having no problems.

The weird thing is the agpgart device did show up for me this time around in both the AMD64 and i686 2.6.11-r6 kernels. Are you sure you're looking in the right place?

```

Device Drivers  --->

     Character devices  --->

           <M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)
```

I do remember absolutely pulling every last hair out of my head wondering why it seemed like I was the only person in the world missing that bit in the kernel last year and I never did figure it out. I was having other problems related to not properly cleaning out my drivers before recompiling the kernel in getting the ATI fglrx drivers working this time but indeed they are running properly at last. If there's anything else I can show you from my setup to help you out just let me know.

----------

## Headrush

Even though there is no option to enable the AGP on this motherboard, it seems it is automatically enabled.

After running make in /usr/src/linux, try a

```
cat .config | grep AGP
```

My output showed:

```
CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH is not set
```

My problem is it only rns at 4x and I can't find a way to disable AGP so I can use the NvAGP.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-327462-highlight-k8t800.html

----------

## Headrush

 *BLoTt0_AI wrote:*   

> Hi, same problem here with the same motherboard. Using an MSI K8T Neo FSR, the appropriate agpgart device is missing from menuconfig. The only possible choice is something by Intel, which I'm pretty sure isn't on this Via based board. Direct rendering is reported as working according to glxinfo, but it's only using the mesa software gl. I should probably also mention that I'm running gentoo 2005.0 through an amd64 and the issue is the same in multiple kernels.

 

Disable IOMMU in the Processor section and AGP options should appear.

----------

